# Biggest Mod Yet, The Axle Flip And Equalizer



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Well since I got new tires and they happed to be taller then the Duro's I had to flip the axle's.

















































































As you can see this is involved but you can do it in your driveway with some friends, air tools and floor jacks. Thanks to Camper Andy for the jacking tips. It took 3 of us 7 hours to complete. Had to extend the brake wires and tack weld the flip perches to the axle's. We found it easier to just pull them out and do it on the bench. Measurements are critical so the new perches are level with the old ones, within 1/32. We measured twice, weld once. Painted the exposed metal. Anti-seized everything together for easy installation. Pressed in the new bushings and laughed at the plastic bushings. I will suggest to hang the springs with out the axles on them so you can get the collared hanger bolts flush, then hang the axles. Torque all the bolts. We lubed the fittings and they all puked grease so we assume they are working. Mark the bolts so you know where the grease holes are, Dexter says keep them at 3 or 9 o'clock. OK, they made them so we did. I had to flip the hitch too. It was way to short now. I went up 6.5 inches over what it was. The new tires are taller ( still 14's ) and I had 2.5 inches between the slide out and the top of the tire. I'm good to go now. The sewer is at a better angle now. Now for the part that everyone will hate me for......Total price 460$, parts and labor plus lunch for one of the guys. Worth every penny


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Thats not a plastic table the chief is welding on is it?







I guess you were in a good place to have a fire.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Great job! Less driveway problems and easier to navigate the old logging roads too.







So how about the steps? Any problems?


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Great job!








I wierd that you have all those fire turck in your garage at home.







I know you would not do that job at work...would you?









I'm just jealous. The only thing I could do to my trailer at work is punch 40cal holes through the side.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Great job! You will love the difference the Dexter E-Z Flex makes in the ride of the trailer and the dampening of the contents in it, as well. jdpm


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

OK, so I haven't been following the whole axle flip conversation. I would like to know, what the reasons for doing the axle flip are.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

"I'm just jealous. The only thing I could do to my trailer at work is punch 40cal holes through the side"

Same here, but I could add some .222 holes, and a shotgun slug if I had to....!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Actually it is a plastic table but we didn't get that hot to burn it up... READ: The welder was too lazy to do it on the floor.

The steps are OK. Obviously they are higher off the ground but I can get in with no problems. I do have an extra step that will get more use now thats for sure. Some unleveled sites may cause an issue but the extra step I got will take care of it.

You mean everybody does not have a garage full of fire apparatus???? Surely you jest....

Actually I was off work. The C shift Lieutenant was off and he was helping me out. The welder is the engineer for that station, he's a volunteer and retired Airport FF so 200$ in his pocket for his time and tools was WELL worth it. Were doing brake inspections in the spring since the Tri-axle boat trailer and the air boat trailer are maintained by him. Plus its nice to work inside with good light and air tools. That will cost me about 50$ for knowledge and tool time.

The reason most flip the axles is for more ground clearance. Some boon-dock sites get a little bumpy and you can drag the camper and thats not good. I flipped mine because the new Kumho tires I got were taller then the Duro's. I had 2.5 inches between the slide out and the top of the tires. I had been whining about it for years now. Its too low to dump at some campsites and dump stations. I scraped the thing on 3 separate occasions cause it sat so low. I wish I would have done it sooner. It went up 6.5 inches. I had to flip the receiver on the hitch to keep it level after the lift. I have 14" rims and tires now and think I will stay with them. I'm afraid 15" rims and tires would raise the camper another 1 or 2 inches and I would be too tall.

I will be putting a few miles on it ( 25, 50, 100 ) and re-torquing all the bolts to make sure I don't have any problems. I think 7 hours for 3 guys who had never done it before was pretty good. Like I said you can do this in the driveway. Air tools are for removal of the parts only. We had 3 floor jacks and a few big jack stands. All assembly was done by hand and with hand tools and a torque wrench. The welding is optional but HIGHLY recommend, any shop could do it fast and easy. We did have a big vice and used it to press the new brass bushings in, anti-seize the springs and they slid right in. It was not as bad as I though and I'm a pessimist by nature.....


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Maybe it's just me, but you make it sound wayyyyy to simple!! Take the seven hours and mutiply it by three, that may be more along my time line. Or better yet I get it all apart and freak out and can't finish it!!

I bow to your ability!!









azthroop


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

yup, a little more than I choose to bite off at this time....However, a road trip to Downtown Maybury MD to visit the good BC3 might be in order. BC3 do you need my TT model number to order parts or are you good?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> I'm just jealous. The only thing I could do to my trailer at work is punch 40cal holes through the side.


Let me know if you need some help with that. I'd be happy to pop a cap (glock style of course) in your Outback. Might get you DW to let you buy a new trailer this way....ya never know.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm just jealous. The only thing I could do to my trailer at work is punch 40cal holes through the side.


Let me know if you need some help with that. I'd be happy to pop a cap (glock style of course) in your Outback. Might get you DW to let you buy a new trailer this way....ya never know.








[/quote]

This was a nice friendly thread until you showed up...Why do you have to ruin everything? Whats wrong with my old Outback anyhow? We cant all have fancy new trailers every year.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats!! I think you'll be real happy with the EZ Flex! We've only them for two 2-hr drives but the camper rode really smoothly. Granted, the roads were pretty good but, even on decent roads, we've always had the cabinets and drawers open up - even with shock-cords holding them 'closed'. No such movement this time and ALL the curtains (and other stuff, too) stayed in place. Even the dishes in the over-sink cabinet didn't come crashing out when we first opened the cabinet doors upon arrival (yeah - the stuff in the medicine cabinet did but that's a really shallow space).

As for the "why" of an axle flip.... We hadn't planned on doing the mod - didn't seem that we really needed to - but the dealer did it when they installed the new axles. I must say that dumping was sooooooo easy this time (even got the sensor to read only 1/3 full afterwards...instead of 2/3 full







). We're now using the stinger with the 2-inch drop, reversed so it's actually a 2-inch RISE, instead of the prior straight one. (Sorry C&H, but we're glad you ended up NOT wanting it.) Kathy did make a step before we left on Friday and *good thing* 'cuz those steps are now really high for legs that don't work so well anymore. We may end up swapping the 2 steps for 3 steps next year but we have 2 doors and that's a bunch of $$$. We'll likely take a few more trips before deciding on that investment. We'll see.

At any rate - glad you did the flip AND installed the EZ Flex!! They really do feel different


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Boy thats a LONG ride from Cali. to MD for a spring flip, LOL.

I saw somewhere they make a 3rd step that hangs on the 2 existing steps. 
Not sure where I saw it but I know I did and it looked like it would work
well instead of buying a whole new step system. I cant wait to take it out
and see just how smooth it rides now.


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

Very nice job... What about the steps? Are you going to a 3 step vs the current 2?? What's the cost to change out the steps??


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Steps are OK but I have a extra step under the bed and I'm sure I will get more use out of it now. Somewhere I saw a step that hooked onto the 2nd step to make a 3rd but I cant remember where I saw it. That may be an option too. I honestly don't think I need a 3rd step all the time like the super tall ones do that come that way from the factory.


----------

